# Goldfish bowls banned



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051026/od_nm/italy_pets_dc;_ylt=Atq_gNCD1A8RDOSGqP0Tr.V4hMgF;_ylu=X3oDMTBjMHVqMTQ4BHNlYwN5bnN1YmNhdA--

_What do you think_?... Looks like a step in the right direction to me.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be wonderful if they could make it work.  I really can't see it as feasible though, since it would be tough to actually know if people have them in their homes.
I think banning fairs and carnivals from giving them away as prizes is a great idea, and much more controllable.

I also like the idea of people actually having to walk their dogs. Of course that may not be fair to handicapped or elderly people who have tiny dogs that don't need as much exercise as many dogs. But overall, it ticks me off when people get dogs and think they are just fixtures on a chain or locked up in a house or apartment.....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm in support of the law, but I've kind of been avoiding discussion of it mostly because of all the folks battling it out. 

As for walking my dogs -- they walk themselves in my fenced yard. Most of the time they'd rather be inside though, and sometimes I actually have to physically push my German Shepherd outside!


----------

